# Red-Line Sharks



## driverswanted07 (Dec 14, 2009)

I was in my local Fish Store this weekend and they had Red-Line Sharks. GORGEOUS fish, but had never heard of them before. They were pricy too. Has anyone kept them? Are they hardy? Any additional information?


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

I believe you found what I found recently. It has multicolored fins and had a red line through its body no? Look up Roseline Sharks, although it is a type of barb. I didn't have much luck finding information on them either. Were they around 20 bucks? They were very pricy for the typical freshwater fish that size.


----------

